# McGrady scoring 62 Points (Video)



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I just got done uploading the 2nd half of the Magic/Wizards game where T-Mac scored 62 points

Now I wanted to show you guys this as an example of what JVG should be doing, he should unleash McGrady and let him go nuts on the offense, along with Yao. But if we can atleast try 1 game with McGrady taking over on offense, I guarentee we would win big time. The guy has what it takes to take over the game on the offensive end and this year he finally has a much better supporting cast

I'm tired of Van Gundy keeping McGrady and Yao on a tight leash. He needs to let both of these guys be the offensive monsters on the team and let the rest of the team do everything else

Anyway, here is the video...

T-Mac 62 Point Game 

It is truely an amazing game by McGrady and is probably the best single player performance in the NBA out of all active players, maybe other than Shaq's 61 point effort against the Clippers

btw, It's a pretty big file


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

I got to watch this entire game live. T-Mac had so much hangtime you thought he was in an airplane.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I loved it when he shot the half court shot after he was fouled and he stuck his finger in the air because he knew it would go in, and it ended up going in. The place erupted


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

i wish i coulda seen that game. 62 points is indeed a verrrrrry special feat!talk about being in the zone!!


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

too bad rocket fans will not have that treat since Van GUndy will limit the guys opportunities.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

His final statline in that game was..

62 Points, 10 Rebounds, 5 Assists

20-37 FG (VERY Impressive)

17-26 FT (Had he made all of his Free Throws he would have had 71 Points  )

lol, think about it, had he made all of his Free Throws in that game, he would have scored more points than the entire Rocket team did against the Pistons last night :laugh:

...oh wait, I forgot, we scored 72 last night, so McGrady would have been 2 points shy of outscoring the entire team


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, think about it, had he made all of his Free Throws in that game, he would have scored more points than the entire Rocket team did against the Pistons last night :laugh:
> ...


:uhoh: :no: :sigh:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> I just got done uploading the 2nd half of the Magic/Wizards game where T-Mac scored 62 points
> 
> Now I wanted to show you guys this as an example of what JVG should be doing, he should unleash McGrady and let him go nuts on the offense, along with Yao. But if we can atleast try 1 game with McGrady taking over on offense, I guarentee we would win big time. The guy has what it takes to take over the game on the offensive end and this year he finally has a much better supporting cast
> ...


File Transfer: Unavailable

Unfortunately, the link you have clicked is not available. 
Your transfer cannot be completed. Most likely the file has exceeded its allotted bandwidth or has been removed by the original sender or a recipient.



:uhoh:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: McGrady scoring 62 Points (Video)*



> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> File Transfer: Unavailable
> ...


Yeah, I just now noticed that, the video was pretty big, I think thats why it isnt on their anymore, but don't worry, I am getting a new video to put up that is about 10 minutes long. It basically is just showing all of McGrady's points that he scored in the 3rd and 4th quarter in that game. I'll have it on here in about 30 minutes or so


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: McGrady scoring 62 Points (Video)*



> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just now noticed that, the video was pretty big, I think thats why it isnt on their anymore, but don't worry, I am getting a new video to put up that is about 10 minutes long. It basically is just showing all of McGrady's points that he scored in the 3rd and 4th quarter in that game. I'll have it on here in about 30 minutes or so


 GOOD MAN!!!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: McGrady scoring 62 Points (Video)*



> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just now noticed that, the video was pretty big, I think thats why it isnt on their anymore, but don't worry, I am getting a new video to put up that is about 10 minutes long. It basically is just showing all of McGrady's points that he scored in the 3rd and 4th quarter in that game. I'll have it on here in about 30 minutes or so


:greatjob:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Here is the new video, but make sure you wait 10 seconds and then the download will start automatically

T-Mac 62 Points


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

and can you guys please let me know if it works after you download it, because I want to send this video to a couple of my buddies also


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> and can you guys please let me know if it works after you download it, because I want to send this video to a couple of my buddies also


yeah,it works.TMAC's 3 pt shooting was just unbelievable.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah,it works.TMAC's 3 pt shooting was just unbelievable.


oh good, I'm glad it works

yeah, T-Mac loves those 3-pointers


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

That was awesome, I watched a few highlights and he was absolutely unstoppable, triple teamed but who cares


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Timely post.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Timely post.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

That Washington team was just playing awful defense. They gave the Hawks about 130 points the following night or something like that. Check the few weeks around that time. EVERYONE was scoring on the Wizards, not just McGrady. All McGrady was doing was padding his scoring numbers so that he could quit on the final 15 games of the season and still win the scoring title.

To me, it was one of the least impressive individual performances ever.

Now if he had scored 62 points back in NOVEMBER when his team DESPERATELY needed him to step up and stop a NINETEEN GAME LOSING STREAK from taking place, then I might have been impressed.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> That Washington team was just playing awful defense. They gave the Hawks about 130 points the following night or something like that. Check the few weeks around that time. EVERYONE was scoring on the Wizards, not just McGrady. All McGrady was doing was padding his scoring numbers so that he could quit on the final 15 games of the season and still win the scoring title.
> 
> To me, it was one of the least impressive individual performances ever.
> ...


The main reason he was given the oppurtunity to score 62 was because they were the worst team in the league in March and had nothing to play for. It made it easier for him to go out there and put on a show for the fans who came to see such an awful basketball team

btw, go back to your cave Troll


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

So... does that mean we'll be seeing an 80 point game this March? :laugh: At the Rocket's current pace...


----------

